# Quick and Easy Elbow Noodle Pasta Dish



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

Elbow Noodles and Rotel Tomato

1 lb. hamburger meat
1 pkg. elbow noodles
1/4-1/2 of velveeta cheese log
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup butter 
1 can Rotel tomato

Brown meat and drain. Boil noodles and drain. Melt velveeta, milk, and butter in a small bowl in the microwave (about 1-2 minutes). Mix in cheese mixture with noodles and then add the noodles to the meat and add the Rotel and mix together.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

You can probably substitute chicken in this as well. I used to make Rotel Chicken which had a similiar recipe as this, until I figured out that mac n cheese is even faster! Not as good though.


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

okay... me again....
as I don't know about american specials, can someone explain me velveeta cheese log and rotel tomatoes, please?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

velveeta

rotel tomatoes


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

cara

okay the best I can explain. Velveeta cheese come in a 2 lb. log it is a pasteurized prepared cheese. It melts better than other cheeses and it is really creamy and yummy. If you do not have it just use cheddar. Rotel is diced tomoatoes with green chilies it gives a spicy sort if mexican flavor. If you don't have it just use a can of diced tomatoes and diced green chilies.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

Does a whole can of rotel in that recipe make it rather spicy? Seems to me that it might, but I've mellowed out in my spicy food taste.


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

It is spicy but not totally overwhelming. I use the milder rotel instead of the original when I don't want all the spice. It really makes a difference. You could also just use a can of diced tomato.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

JCook said:
			
		

> It is spicy but not totally overwhelming. I use the milder rotel instead of the original when I don't want all the spice. It really makes a difference. You could also just use a can of diced tomato.



I will have to look for the mild rotel, as I really like the flavor it adds.


----------



## JMediger (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you draining the tomatoes first or using juice and all?
This looks quick and easy and great for when our nieces are here with us!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

thank you all ;o)


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

I do drain the juice from the Rotel.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 12, 2006)

Cara, you didn't ask the question that came to my mind when I saw the thread: what on earth are elbow noodles?

No need to answer - have just caught up with the rest of the world!


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2006)

I make the same kind of thing, but use tomato sauce or spaghetti sauce in place of the Rotel Tomatoes and add mushrooms, peppers, and  sometimes corn.


----------



## cara (Jul 13, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Cara, you didn't ask the question that came to my mind when I saw the thread: what on earth are elbow noodles?
> 
> No need to answer - have just caught up with the rest of the world!




I thought about that for a short moment but than skipped it.. I thought, I might take any sort of noodles


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 13, 2006)

Trouble is that I think of noodles as being Chinese style noodles, never Italian. See you over at the B&B for a drink.


----------

